# Snowblowing Pricing...



## ericsteiner925 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am getting into just snow blowing customers this winter. (I live in Maryland.) 

I'm snow blowing their driveway, sidewalk, and in front of their mailbox. I was curious what you think is a fair price for removal. I want to do per inch. I was thinking:


1-6 inches: $30 PER PLOW
7-10 Inches: 45 PER PLOW
11+ Will need to discuss

Do you think thats too low, too high? Should I add in just 1-4 inches is a certain price, etc.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know how big your blower is, but 1"-6" is a huge variance, and I don't think you could do six inches as quickly as you could do one or two. And "will need to discuss"??? What kind of a contract has "will need to discuss" in it?


----------



## ericsteiner925 (Mar 1, 2014)

So you're saying I should do a 1-4 and so on


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Without knowing the prices in your area, or even what kind of business you're running, we can't give you much help. PlainOl'Jeff also has a point, your contract needs to have real prices.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

flat rate for the season....anything over 2 inches, salt extra


----------

